# κάνω τον Κινέζο = feign ignorance



## nickel (Mar 28, 2012)

*κάνω τον Κινέζο* προσποιούμαι άγνοια, υποκρίνομαι ότι δεν ξέρω τίποτα για κάτι αρνητικό που με αφορά.

Υπάρχει στο ΛΝΕΓ 2012; (Όσο θα βλέπετε αυτή την ερώτηση, θα σημαίνει ότι (α) δεν υπάρχει σε προηγούμενες εκδόσεις και (β) δεν αγόρασα ακόμα την καινούργια.)

Εκτός από το feign ignorance, σκέφτηκα και το:
*see nothing, hear nothing, say nothing*
ή την παραφθορά του:
*see nothing, hear nothing, know nothing*
που προέρχονται από την ιστορία με τα τρία πιθηκάκια (τα οποία είναι γιαπωνέζικη παράδοση, αλλά καμία σχέση δεν έχουν με το «Τι είδε ο Γιαπωνέζος;») και το *see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil*.

Για τα three wise monkeys, η Wikipedia γράφει (μεταξύ πολλών άλλων):

The three wise monkeys [...] sometimes called the three mystic apes, are a pictorial maxim. Together they embody the proverbial principle to "see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil". [...]

There are various meanings ascribed to the monkeys and the proverb including associations with being of good mind, speech and action. In the Western world the phrase is often used to refer to those who deal with impropriety by *looking the other way*, refusing to acknowledge it, or *feigning ignorance*.

Στο slang.gr, αν και όχι διαδεδομένο:

*τρία-πιθηκάκια*
Οι τρεις σοφοί πίθηκοι είναι ένα αγαλματάκι που συστήνει το feng shui. Παρουσιάζει τρεις πιθήκους στη σειρά: ο πρώτος κλείνει τ' αυτιά, ο δεύτερος τα μάτια και ο τρίτος το στόμα. Συμβολίζει το «Δεν ακούω τίποτα κακό, δεν βλέπω τίποτα κακό, δεν λέω τίποτα κακό».

Η φράση χρησιμοποιείται σαν χαρακτηρισμός γι' αυτόν που λέει «Δεν ξέρω!» και το παίζει αθώος ενώ ξέρει.
—Δεν ξέρω, βρε παιδιά! Αλήθεια λέω. Δεν τον είδα, δεν μου είπε τίποτα...!
—Σκάσε, βρε «τρία-πιθηκάκια», που θα μας πεις δεν ξέρεις. Αφού σε είδα, μαζί του ήσουν, μιλούσατε!


----------



## sarant (Mar 28, 2012)

Μόνο για ιστορικούς λόγους να σημειώσω ότι παλιότερα η έκφραση ήταν "κάνω τον Γερμανό" -ίσως επειδή οι Γερμανοί της κατοχής ήταν/φαίνονταν ανέκφραστοι. Την έχει π.χ. ο Χρόνης Μίσσιος στα βιβλία του. 

Στα ισπανικά υπάρχει hacer el sueco (κάνω τον Σουηδό)


----------



## cougr (Mar 28, 2012)

Προσθέτω και τα: "playing dumb", "connive/conniving", "playing possum". Το τελευταίο χρησιμοποιείται και με την έννοια ότι κάποιος/κάτι προσποιείται τον/το νεκρό.


----------



## daeman (Mar 28, 2012)

An opossum here, a possum there (lying doggo), ducks and chicken everywhere turning a deaf ear, κάνουν τον ψόφιο κοριό, το κορόιδο, την πάπια, το κουνέλι, τον Κινέζο, τον Αλέκο, σφυρίζοντας αδιάφορα ή κλέφτικα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> *κάνω τον Κινέζο* προσποιούμαι άγνοια, υποκρίνομαι ότι δεν ξέρω τίποτα για κάτι αρνητικό που με αφορά.
> 
> Υπάρχει στο ΛΝΕΓ 2012;


Όχι, δεν υπάρχει.


----------

